

  Listia (YC S09) Gets An Angel Round To Help People Give/Get Free Stuff  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/13/lista-gets-an-angel-round-to-help-people-giveget-free-stuff/

======
malvosenior
It's interesting to see Adam Pearsall join their board. I thought typically
investors didn't get board seats at the seed level. Not saying it's a bad
thing, just curious.

------
pchristensen
I'd read about Listia before and never got it. For some reason it made much
more sense this time.

------
rms
Nice. Free HDTV every week now? :D

------
suhail
Congrats james and gee! You guys are gonna kill it.

------
tlb
Congrats, guys. Empty/fill those basements!

